# Need Transfer paper for sublimation. Suggestions on where to buy.



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anyone heard of QC pro sublimation paper?

Found it on Sublimation Nation.

i am on a budget, want good paper though (will be doing mugs, mouse pads, dog tags etc....)

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

buy from one of our vendors. Sublimation paper is not pricey. Buying from one of our vendors sort of insure you get a quality product. I think it will run $16-$18 per 100 pack


----------



## Yuanchunchina (Jan 11, 2012)

Our company can provide various kinds of sublimation paper.
EXW price: A4,US$3.50/set(100pcs/set)
A5,US$6.50/set(100pcs/set)
Roll,US$0.35 /square meter
if you interesting,please feel free contact me at Chris.luo[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com
Tradekey homepage:Guangzhou Yuanchun Paper Co, .ltd


----------



## imakesubink (Jul 24, 2012)

HANSOL sublimation paper.
one of best paper in Korea.

standard to sticky paper with various size.

[email protected]


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

imakesubink said:


> HANSOL sublimation paper.
> one of best paper in Korea.
> 
> standard to sticky paper with various size.
> ...


Pricing example for 36" tacky by the pallet shipped?


----------



## imakesubink (Jul 24, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> Pricing example for 36" tacky by the pallet shipped?


for 36", 914mm * 100m * 100gsm * 56 rolls per pallet.

price in FOB is $53 and if you let us know the qty and your destination port, i can quote you in CIF price.

Thanks.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

imakesubink said:


> for 36", 914mm * 100m * 100gsm * 56 rolls per pallet.
> 
> price in FOB is $53 and if you let us know the qty and your destination port, i can quote you in CIF price.
> 
> Thanks.


Los Angeles or Long Beach


----------



## imakesubink (Jul 24, 2012)

JYA said:


> Los Angeles or Long Beach


that would be around $62~ $65 per roll CIF L.A.


----------



## mmilisenda (May 28, 2009)

imakesubink said:


> for 36", 914mm * 100m * 100gsm * 56 rolls per pallet.
> 
> price in FOB is $53 and if you let us know the qty and your destination port, i can quote you in CIF price.
> 
> Thanks.


Do you send to Cordoba, Argentina?


----------



## imakesubink (Jul 24, 2012)

mmilisenda said:


> Do you send to Cordoba, Argentina?


 hi!
by air => yes we can send to Cordoba,
by sea => as i check, only upto *Buenos Aires.*

*let me know your contact detail please*


----------

